# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Whangamomona river Rd conditions

## Wildman

Any one know the current Rd conditions and how far you can get through from the Aotuhia end?  

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

My neighbor went through there a few weeks back and said it was pretty rough.
He has a can am side by side and had to use his winch at one part where there was a slip not sure what end.

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Cant really help about the Aotuhia end havent been there in ages but a quad or trailbike will do the whole thing easily. There is a large slip at the Whangamomona end that is only trafficaable by quad, bike, or foot a few kms from the hotel. Be sure to take your rifle, bound to be a few goats around.

Also there are a few culvert and creeks that have washed out, can't provide exact location but they have bypasses.

----------

